# Weather in October



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

After posting on this forum before and receiving really useful answers (thanks!) and doing my own research I have decided to visit Canada in October to help me decide if I should apply down the Bunac route for next year. My question is, what is the weather like at the start of Oct? I have read the 'sticky' at the top of the page regarding winter, but some posts mention that this starts in November. I just want to know if its jeans and t-shirts or woolly jumpers and layers?! This would obvisouly also help me decide on what goes in my 20 kg baggage allowance, as I packed this amount for my summer hols this year, which was shorts and bikinis, so its not looking good for me  Thanks in advance


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Ria

It really depends on where in Canada you're heading to. I can only speak for my area of the province, but here in the southern portion of BC, you'd probably only need jeans and a light sweater (jumper) or a t-shirt and jacket. 

Best of luck with your research!


----------



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry Oggy, saying where i'm headed would probably help! It would be Ontario


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm near Toronto.

October is the big change-over month in terms of weather. We sometimes get what they call the "Indian Summer" effect where we get maybe a week of warm weather during the day (around 20 degrees celcius), but you could also run into several chilly days (around 10 degrees celcius). The evenings cool down to single digits. Early october is usually much milder/warmer than the end of October.

Overall, not a bad month in terms of temperature but it can rain often that time of the year. I'd suggest that you include a warm jacket, a few sweaters, jeans, umbrella and shorts / t-shirts in case we luck out with the indian summer effect for a week or two.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JulianQ101 said:


> I'm near Toronto.
> 
> October is the big change-over month in terms of weather. We sometimes get what they call the "Indian Summer" effect where we get maybe a week of warm weather during the day (around 20 degrees celcius), but you could also run into several chilly days (around 10 degrees celcius). The evenings cool down to single digits. Early october is usually much milder/warmer than the end of October.
> 
> Overall, not a bad month in terms of temperature but it can rain often that time of the year. I'd suggest that you include a warm jacket, a few sweaters, jeans, umbrella and shorts / t-shirts in case we luck out with the indian summer effect for a week or two.


Sounds like good advice to me. If you're fortunate to experience "Indian Summer" wait until you see our Fall colours. It will knock your socks off.


----------

